#ubuntu-nz 2011-03-07
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<ajmitch_> so, 'Oneiric Ocelot', opinions on the name? :)
<hads> A little bit tricky
<ibeardslee> onei·ric - Adjective: Of or relating to dreams or dreaming.
<snail> ajmitch_: sounds like a good excuse to improve IPA and text-to-speech support: needed so we know how to pronounce the release names
<chilts_> morning
 * chilts_ is not a fan of that name
<chilts_> but still, who am I to comment :)
<ojwb> morning
<snail> chilts: personally i think that all non-LTS releases should be unpronounceable. would be a good way of differentiating them
<ojwb> you see, this is where debian clearly wins, as none of the characters in toy story have unpronounceable names
<ojwb> perhaps it's a deliberate ploy to get people to use the version numbers?
#ubuntu-nz 2011-03-08
<ojwb> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-12668190 has a coloured map of the altitude change from the quake
<thumper> oneiric?
<thumper> really?
<thumper> what was he smoking
<thumper> I wanted "orsum octopus"
<ajmitch_> thumper: what's great is having to spell oneiric correctly in every changelog for package uploads :)
 * thumper thinks "one iric"
<thumper> close to "one eric"
<ajmitch_> it was bad enough seeing people talk about 'drapper' all the time
<ojwb> ajmitch_: I'm not sure I ever type the distro name myself in the changelog...
<ajmitch_> ojwb: it's much better for debian of course
<ajmitch_> dch probably does the right thing, but enough people don't use that
<snail> ojwb: I was going to say that debian solves the release naming problem by not having releases, but debian has been getting much better
<ojwb> well, I create packages for PPAs at least
<ojwb> and yes, dch can be made smart about it
<ajmitch_> even with debian, packages are generally uploaded to unstable
<ojwb> snail: despite what people seem to think, the longest gap between debian releases was less than 3 years
<ojwb> it's basically settled down to around 2 recently, which is the same as the LTS schedule
<snail> ojwb: yes, there's a nice graph on the wikipedia page.
<snail> around here, the six monthly release cycle goes down well because people understand fixed schedules
<ojwb> it's nice for some uses, and painful for others
<snail> ojwb: indeed
<ibeardslee> morning
<karora> evening :-)
<ajmitch_> morning
<ibeardslee> where are you atm?
<karora> Tonight I'm in Koblenz.
<karora> Tomorrow night Frankfurt, before I fly home.
 * karora managed to get a free booth for DAViCal at CeBIT.
<ibeardslee> nice
<ibeardslee> how is the android app coming along?
<Atamira> mornin
<karora> ibeardslee: It's good. I put it in the market just before I left, and I have done a few updates since then.
<karora> At CeBIT I was installing it manually on the phone of anyone who asked.
 * ajmitch_ should probably get a decent phone sometime soon
 * ibeardslee has an android now
<ibeardslee> still trying to migrate the iphone 'config' and data to it
 * ajmitch_ has an antique that barely works
<ajmitch_> not sure which android phone would be best
 * ibeardslee got a IDEOS off trademe as a 1/2 step towards the Samsung Galaxy S II
<ibeardslee> will need to sell the iphone and mac mini
<ibeardslee> mutter mutter tells you about the $0.30 GST when you go pay for it ;)
<karora> ajmitch_: Essentially it comes down to budget.  If you're cheap, get the Huawei Ideos. If you have a little more money get the smaller Samsung. If price is no object get the Galaxy S, or the new Galaxy Pro (with a keyboard).
<karora> I have a Nexus One and it still rocks.  I've been playing with a few keyboard phones and I think I'm now happier without one, but the Nexus S and the HTC Desire Z seem to do it for a lot of people as well.
 * karora got the Ideos for his son.
<karora> Though $SON doesn't get much use out of it 'cause Dad's always borrowing it for testing :-)
 * ajmitch_ might look around & see if he can find one
<karora> I got it for $279 at Christmas, with a $150 credit on 2 degrees.
<ibeardslee> ajmitch_: I got mine for <>$160 off trademe .. no sim
<karora> Price equivalence, huh :-)
<karora> It's a little underpowered, and the screen is a little small, but by and large it works well.
<ajmitch_> yeah, anything would work better than what I currently have :)
<karora> And it does have a capacitive touch - much nicer to use than the crappy vodafone cheap-ass one.
<ibeardslee> I do have 'fun' with the onscreen keyboard
<karora> I've got used to it on the Nexus One, but the Ideos is just that smidgin slower that makes it harder to use.
<ibeardslee> karora: would be nice to have the new server setup and take you back to the settings already entered if the setup fails
<ajmitch_> $299 for the ideos from 2degreesmobile.co.nz
<ibeardslee> http://www.trademe.co.nz/browse/searchresults.aspx?sort_order=&searchType=0344-9113-&searchString=ideos+u8150&x=0&y=0&searchregion=100&type=Search&redirectFromAll=False&generalSearch_keypresses=5&generalSearch_suggested=11&%3FsupprR=1&z=12
<ibeardslee> a bit more variety of price if you already have an vodafone or 2 degress sim
<ajmitch_> yeah
<ajmitch_> just a prepaid vodafone SIM
<karora> ibeardslee: In aCal? Yeah, the configuration stuff does have to change.
<ibeardslee> karora: yeah .. 4th time entering the data to get a connection is starting to wear a bit thin ;)
<ibeardslee> "Server did not provide a principal path" ?
<karora> ibeardslee: You can long-press on a working one to save an XML file onto your SDCard.
<karora> It will look in the /sdcard/acal folder for such saved configs.
<karora> ... which is also where it saves them :-)
<ibeardslee> oh that'll be handy!
<ibeardslee> hmm maybe I need a saved on first .. that folder doesn't exist
<ibeardslee> s/on/one/
<ibeardslee> karora: do you have sample XML file somewhere?
<karora> Well, just do all of the settings and save one.
<karora> It should create the folder the first time you save one.
<ibeardslee> it doen't seem to save one unless it finds a valid connection
<hads> I have a Nexus One too, works well. Running 2.3 since a few days back.
<ajmitch> hads: still getting in some of that pc engines stock this week?
<hads> ajmitch: It has shipped out from Switzerland on Monday, it might not make it through customs until next week though - hard to say.
<ajmitch> ok
<hads> I'll ping you when it's clearing.
<ajmitch> I should probably order the dsl modem today anyway
<ojwb> morning
<hads> Morning
<ojwb> hmm, both the houses next to us are going on the market
 * ojwb wonders what he did
<ajmitch> ojwb: it was probably the late-night parties
<ojwb> but i was very tolerant of those
#ubuntu-nz 2011-03-09
<mwhudson> ojwb: you can start to acquire the downtown lifestyle block you've always wanted?
<ojwb> mwhudson: jenny pointed out that we should have bought the house next door but one last year
<ojwb> then we could buy these two, and build a hotel
<mwhudson> if you want to own a hotel
<ojwb> well, they make more rent
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<mwhudson> good morning
<ibeardslee> I should read the Ubuntu-NZ mailing list more often
<ajmitch> there were actually some messages sent to it recently
<ajmitch> more relevant to wellington people though
<ibeardslee> yeah busy replying to the guy wanting to get a Wellington Ubuntu user group going
<ibeardslee> suggesting that there may be more value to the greater community to focus on WellyLug
<ibeardslee> being distro independent
<ajmitch> and probably most of the wellylug people have some familiarity with ubuntu anyway?
<ibeardslee> yeap
<ajmitch> I know a few of the dunlug people do
<ajmitch> hads: quick service, modem just arrived :)
<hads> ajmitch: Excellent
<hads> I think I might unsubscribe from NZlUG now that's it's turned into NZEarthquakeAndPoliticsEtcChat.
 * ajmitch hasn't been subscribed there for a couple of years now
#ubuntu-nz 2011-03-10
<Atamira> nd
<Atamira> darn
<Rosewolf> Hello
<Atamira> mornin
<chilts> morning :)
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> Morning
<thumper> morning
 * thumper is pleased it is Friday
<ajmitch> would be nice if it weren't raining outside though
<ojwb> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> sneaking in, been here all along though :)
<mwhudson> who broke metservice.com
#ubuntu-nz 2011-03-11
<karora> evening all
<ojwb> hi karora
<ajmitch> yay, friday afternoon
<ojwb> japan seems be be trying to upstage us with a magnitude 8.8 quake
<ojwb> or maybe 7.9
<Atamira> i think they win that one
<Atamira> they even lost more people
<ojwb> oh dear
<ojwb> a friend who's in kyoto currently said it was strong there and that's a long way from the quake
<Hoggs> 7.2
<Hoggs> waitno
<Hoggs> 8.9!
<ojwb> 7.2 was just one of the aftershocks
<ojwb> it's something like the 5th largest recorded quake
<lifeless> 8.8
<lifeless> 1000 times stronger than the 6.3 that damaged chch badly
<G> what is happening to the pacific?
<G> in the last ~10 years: boxing day tsunami, Chile Quake, Chch earthquake (Sept), Queensland Floods, Chch Earthquake (Feb), Japan Quake/Tsunami, and a lot of other stuff I haven't thought about
<G> Hoggs: btw, it seems like it could be anything between 7.9 & 8.9, CNN had a shot up with 3 different figures
<Hoggs> Container ship just chilling in the city
<G> hmmm Civil Defence site brought down as a result
<lifeless> also richter vs moment scale
<lifeless> the 7.9 was moment scale I believe, so it could be both M7.9 and R8.9
<ojwb> isn't 8.8 more like 300 times stronger than 6.3?
<ojwb> still insane of course...
<lifeless> ojwb: 1000 times
<ojwb> isn't it a log 10 scale?
<lifeless> ojwb: (10^2.5)^3/2
<lifeless> ojwb: richter is log 10 but it measures needle movement on a seismograph not energy
<ojwb> oh, in energy
<G> lifeless: ahhh right yeah, forgot abotu M vs R
#ubuntu-nz 2011-03-12
<Pumba> hello! sorry to disturb
#ubuntu-nz 2011-03-13
 * ojwb wonders how to get mythtv to realise tvnz6 has been replaced by u
<ojwb> i seem to get u schedules but listed under tvnz6
<Hoggs> ojwb: Have you tried turning it off and on again?
<ojwb> Hoggs: in fact I have
<ojwb> also tried running --configure on the grabber
<hads> ojwb: Use mythweb to edit the channel xmltvid to u.freeviewnz.tv and change the name.
<hads> And edit your ~/.mythtv/$SOURCE.xmltv to replace the tvnz6 line with u
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-03-05
<G> chilts: ahhh if you have Java installed (not the applet) you can always use the Java Webstart, which _technically_ is "nothing to install" :P
<chilts> yeah, I don't do Java or Flash
<chilts> Java on the web died to me in 1998
<chilts> and Flash in about 2003 or 2004 (I forget which)
<G> I have nothing personally against Java Web Start, or Java in general, just Java Applets
<G> at least w/ Java Web Start, as soon as you've got the 'hint/shortcut' file its all entire out of browser experience
<karora> chilts: I always used the JS/Flash editor for all of my edits to OSM.
<karora> At one point I had the most edits to NZ of anyone...
<Atamira> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<snail> mōrena
<codepal> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morning
<ibeardslee> I had chromium 2GB into swap last night
 * ibeardslee curses 2GB netbooks
#ubuntu-nz 2012-03-06
<snail> mōrena
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<codepal> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ibeardslee> mutter mutter
<ajmitch> not a great day up there?
<ibeardslee> had a mutter grumble day at work yesterday
<ibeardslee> so left early to discover that there was water drippingout of my window frame
<ajmitch> window frame at work or home?
<ibeardslee> at home
<ibeardslee> leak in the a pipe in the kitche ceiling
<ibeardslee> so spending today planning bringing the other 1/2 of the house's renovations forward.
<ibeardslee> renovations/rot removal
<snail> ibeardslee: sounds expensive
<snail> ibeardslee: is it a leaky home?
<ibeardslee> early 1980s .. so not officially
<ibeardslee> snail: the first half of the house was quite expensive, this last part has the kitchen and upstairs bathroom on it
<ibeardslee> so I'm expecting worse
<snail> oh, ok
<snail> we went early 1970s, so it's built like a brick dunny, but completely uninsulated.
<snail> oh, and it's moving down-hill at about 1mm/year
<hads> Bathrooms are expensive.
<G> hads: hey masive thanks for doing that special order for me the other month, finally got everything put in and it works great
<G> that said, those gelfilled connectors that Chorus use are messy little things :)
<ibeardslee> hads .. yes they can be
<hads> G: Great, glad I helped. They are messy little thingies aren't they.
<hads> ibeardslee: We finished our in December, only 3k over budget :)
<G> hads: didn't help that I had to redo it a couple of times
<ibeardslee> hads: nooo .. not what I want to hear
<ibeardslee> why over budget?
#ubuntu-nz 2012-03-07
<hads> Forgot to include some electrical stuff and had to replace a rotten window were the main ones, other than that just general overspend.
 * ibeardslee makes a note to include replacing the bathroom heater
<ajmitch> nice, orcon ufb plans announced & not looking too expensive
<hads> Not so nice, they include calling.
<ajmitch> hoepfully other ISPs will have plans in the near future
<G> ajmitch: my biggest disappointment is that there isn't really an incentive for low users to get off Copper/Dialup and onto the fibre, part of the problem admittedly is that there is no money to be made from such customers
<ajmitch> G: right, there especially won't be an incentive if people have to pay to get fibre connected to their home, and get new hardware
<G> I'd love to (for instance) get my Uncle off dial-up, he's shot down ADSL etc in the past (fair enough), but it's at the point where it'd be good to upgrade the full thing and then let it be, but even w/ the 5GB plan that Orcon on Twitter mentioned, I'd say it'd still be priced too high on a /mo basis
<ajmitch> people might move when they get TV over fibre
<G> (Although part of the price comparison issue, is that he's on a special Telecom landline plan,  where as a low user he pays 1/2-3/4 the normal monthly rental and instead pays for some local calls
<G> (for people reading and thinking: oooh, near-naked BB, I'd 99.9% sure Telecom don't offer the plan for new customers anymore)
<ajmitch> those sort of plans stick around for awhile for existing customers
<ajmitch> looks like where I live is about 2 blocks away from the year 1 rollout in dunedin, so I may not have to care too much about UFB plans for awhile yet :)
<G> ajmitch: yeah, and I think that is one of Telecom's (and most other teleco's) strong points, that they are willing to grandfather plans, but for instance, a 15Mbps/1Mbps, 3-5GB/mo + low calling, would be perfect for a lot of older folks that don't care/don't use the net much, as for UFB, my address = never, and 3-4 years for RBI :(
<ajmitch> I wonder what my grandmother uses
<jogster> Got a lovely sample of gold from NZ today
<jogster> to add to my collection
<jogster> http://i.imgur.com/6adgR.jpg
<jogster> Isnt she lovely?
<snail> jogster: which part of nz is it from?
<jogster> hauraki goldfieldd
<jogster> Coromandel
<snail> nod
<jogster> I have a large collection of minerals, rocks, gems and meteorites from all around the globe
<jogster> over 6,000 items its one of the largest privately held collections in the planet.
<jogster> it was started by my great grandfather over 50 years ago
<jogster> imgur.com/a/XPGHV#0
<jogster> Heres some samples from the collection
<snail> what's the metadata like?
<jogster> i have great documentation for all of it but i only have photos of about 20%
<jogster> I have a great digitized archive library of all the information on each and every item
<jogster> We developed our own metadata index and web services middle layers that provide us with a unified view from multiple collection repositories
<jogster> I used apache lucen/solr
<jogster> and a set of complementary request and delivery services using java
<jogster> the metadata model itself uses established standards like dublic core MARC and METS
<jogster> and its got a user friendly search interfance through java and css online
<snail> jogster: does it have a url?
<jogster> not publicly accessible
<snail> jogster:  using formats like that, #code4lib might be of interest to you
<jogster> I didnt really develop the system but thanks :D
<jogster> you know about METS MARC and dublic core ideas?
<jogster> dublin*
<snail> i know of these, and more besides
<snail> i use them in http://researcharchive.vuw.ac.nz/ and other websites
<jogster> my digital archivists love this system
<jogster> it makes their life much easier
<jogster> you know how hard adding metadata to digital photos can be?
<jogster> files from years ago can become forgotten or obsolete as formats
<jogster> as forms change*
<jogster> formats
<jogster> add to that that our filed are everywhere
<jogster> online on computers and servers cds, dvds and and thumbdrives tucked in drawers and closets
<jogster> so we did a lot of data mapping
<jogster> do you admin those websites?
<snail> i do the techie side of that website
<mwhudson> say what? https://www.facebook.com/ubuntunz
<ajmitch> looks like they're even using the ubuntu font in their logo
<ajmitch> https://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=181228415318644 has sort of an explanation
<hads> Seems reasonable. Except the font thing.
<ajmitch> yeah, using the name & the font together have a bit more potential for confusion
<ajmitch> though it looks like the old ubuntu title font anyway
<mwhudson> ah, cool
<ojwb> the ubuntu font isn't a good example really, as that's rather closely connected to the OS
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> hmmm .. but what about the Ubuntu One Music store?
<snail> mōrena
<codepal> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<ajmitch> morning
<ajmitch> such a bright & sunny day
<ajmitch> one that shows up every speck of dust on my monitor
<ibeardslee> overcast and windy here
<ibeardslee> this morning I didn't hear my alarm over the wind
<ajmitch> no wind here, and I don't think I saw any clouds in the sky
<ibeardslee> alright alright stop rubbing it in
<ajmitch> I didn't say it was warm outside :)
<ibeardslee> sun and no wind > warm
<mwhudson> morning
<ojwb> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-03-08
<kcj> Earthquake.
<kcj> I wonder where that one was centered.
<ojwb> kcj: where are you?
<kcj> Rangitikei.
<ajmitch> http://beta.geonet.org.nz/
<kcj> Found it.
<kcj> 4.8
<kcj> 112 deep.
<kcj> 30 km north-west of Paraparaumu
<G> the new Geonet site obviously works well :)
<G> hmmm since when has the Geonet site's contents been under the CC-By-Attrib license, had never noticed that before
<ojwb> looks like it's new with the new site
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> mōrena
<thomi> morning
<Atamira> mornin !
<Atamira> such a lovely day today
<mwhudson> morning
<codepal> morning
<codepal> cold & cloudy - definitely autumn
<ajmitch> very sunny but a bit cool, definitely autumn :)
<ojwb> morning
<kcj> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-03-09
<chilts> afternoon :)
<ajmitch> exciting in here today
<ibeardslee> should have got less translucent blinds in the office .. the sun hurts the eyes!
<mwhudson> have we taken any wickets yet?
 * ojwb hasn't
<ibeardslee> not me
<ajmitch> is there a match on that NZ is losing?
<mwhudson> yes
<mwhudson> for 2 days it was quite even
#ubuntu-nz 2012-03-11
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> mōrena
<ajmitch> morning
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-03-04
<thumper> morning
<Atamira> mooorrrrning
<ajmitch> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-03-05
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<olly> morning
<hads> morning
<G> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-03-06
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<olly> http://www.aerolineas.com.ar/Images/Banners/Slidersup_AUAgreement_VA_NZ_en_20130219090759.jpg
<olly> at least they spelled Christchurch right
<Atamira> MORNING
<Atamira> oops
<snail> looks like i won my war with apache config. the required line was <ProxyMatch ^(?!.*/oai.*).*$> which is depressingly complex
<olly> snail: you shouldn't need the middle .* there AFAICS
<snail> olly: at this point, since it works I'm not touching it
<olly> i can understand that
#ubuntu-nz 2013-03-07
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-03-08
<ibeardslee> anyone using raring as an important machine (eg primary PC/laptop)?
<ibeardslee> might still be a bit early to trip and do a dist-upgrade
<olly> morning
<kcj> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2013-03-09
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-03-10
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-03-03
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<chilts> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-03-04
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<chilts> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-03-05
<olly> morning
<ibeardsl1e> morning
<ibeardslee> and 'morning' as the real me
<ajmitch_> morning
<ajmitch_> it's that time of year again, when I can't see my screen due to morning sun
<olly> ajmitch_: not a problem in wellington today
<chilts> morning
<Atamira> morning all
<Atamira> beautiful morning up here in auckland
<Atamira> atm. not a cloud in the sky
<hads> Was really average here this morning, quite nice now though.
#ubuntu-nz 2014-03-06
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<chilts> morning
<thumper> morning
<chilts> thumper: so you're sad juju is moving to Git/GitHub?
<thumper> chilts: I'm curious to see if there is any benefit
<olly> unless somebody improved bzr (or maybe launchpad's deployment of it) since I last tried to check something out from NZ, I can see benefits
<thumper> olly: I have no problems at all with the speed of bzr
<olly> interesting
<thumper> it has no noticable impact on anything I do
<thumper> and I spend all day with it
<olly> i've actually decided I didn't really want the code that much at least once
<olly> maybe it's the initial clone that's the problem
<thumper> I'm not downloading new code that often
<olly> or perhaps it's better than it was
<thumper> a key problem is that it has seen no real active development for over a year
<thumper> perhaps longer
<chilts> bzr hasn't seen active development? that's quite impressive for something used so much
<chilts> I originally had speed issues, but I think they all got fixed (I'm talking about 5 years ago)
<chilts> the problem I had was that I was already in the Git mindset then, so using bzr was different. Not wrong, just different.
#ubuntu-nz 2014-03-09
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-03-02
<ibeardslee> morning
<atamira> morning
<hads> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-03-04
<ibeardslee> morning
<atamira> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-03-05
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<mwhudson> il pleut
#ubuntu-nz 2015-03-06
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-03-07
<locodir-user> is there anywhere I can order an Ubuntu phone in nz, or delivered to nz?
#ubuntu-nz 2015-03-08
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-03-07
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-03-08
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-03-09
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson> anyone have any opinions on which the best local archive mirror to use is?
<ibeardslee> best official or best unofficial?
 * olly is using http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: either? i know catalyst have/had an unofficial one
<olly> but I'm down to one ubuntu box now with a fairly small number of packages, so I don't know if I'd really notice problems
 * mwhudson is finally setting up squid-deb-proxy
<mwhudson> i do a lot of stuff in containers these days
<ibeardslee> we have an unofficial one
<ibeardslee> and with a tweak to /usr/share/python-apt/templates/Ubuntu.mirrors ubuntu can sort of treat it like an official one
<mwhudson> i'm going a different route, setting up squid-deb-proxy to re-route requests
<mwhudson> so official-ness doesn't really matter :-)
<mwhudson> and omg why did i not do this before
<olly> they had something like that set up at debconf
<mwhudson> actually it's because i used apt-cacher-ng and that has a knack for making transient issues permanent
<olly> hmm, i'm using that without issues so far
<olly> though I don't use it very heavily, and rarely in parallel
#ubuntu-nz 2016-03-10
<olly> morning
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-03-13
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<olly> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> afternoon aleady
#ubuntu-nz 2017-03-08
<ibeardslee> anyone in Christchuch who may be able to help someone down there out? Son has installed Ubuntu for them and now is to busy to help with why the updates aren't happening.
#ubuntu-nz 2017-03-09
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: hey, did you know that you can configurate (at least some) lenovo laptops with no os on their site now?
<ibeardslee> in NZ?
<ibeardslee> got a link?
<mwhudson> yeah
<mwhudson> http://www3.lenovo.com/nz/en/laptops-for-home-deals/X1C5-NZ-CN3/p/20HRCTO1WWENNZ2?configuratorMode=compact#tab-customize
<ibeardslee> interesting
<olly> and more amazingly still, it actually saves a significant amount
<mwhudson> yeah
<mwhudson> to both
<ibeardslee> been chatting with Ascent, will find out if what they have done has 'caused this', their prices are also cheaper than Silicon, but I need to find out why.
<olly> enough to e.g. double the ram and uprate the CPU
<mwhudson> hm it's only on that sku it seems
<mwhudson> ah uh no, it's on the top two options, not the cheapest
<ibeardslee> there may be some others, Ascent have given us a bunch of options .. let me dig further
<mwhudson> so you can get 16gb top end x1 no OS for about $3000
<mwhudson> not bad really
<mwhudson> my 2yo x1 is still doing fine though
<mwhudson> would be nice if my x1 supported nvme properly and not that bastardized ahci/m2 thing
<ibeardslee> only a 1yr warranty
<ibeardslee> or original X1s are still chugging along, although batteries are getting a bit tired now in the first gen (2013 ones)
<ibeardslee> s/^or/our/
<ajmitch> mwhudson: that's good to see, it's probably about time I replaced my laptop
<ibeardslee> "Our contact did actually discuss with his web team while getting the answers for us originally, so he says that as a result, they might be experimenting with re-introducing noOS on the high-end range. He said he wouldn’t expect this across the board though."
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: hopefully it sticks this time
<ibeardslee> the problem with the high end range is that not everyone interesting in a linux laptop is able to afford a high end laptop
<ibeardslee> ajmitch: your zareason?
<ajmitch> yeah, it's lasted fairly well
<ajmitch> keyboard has some issues now though
<ibeardslee> mine is still working, but the bezel around the screen is now broken at the hinge
<ibeardslee> still has the retarded space bar
<ajmitch> it's not just the space bar that has issues for me now
<ajmitch> several of the keys, especially in the top area of the keyboard, require several key presses for it to register at times
<ibeardslee> mine is probably going to end up with the screen removed and attached to the TV as a 'media PC'.
<olly> my 9 year old laptop is still serving well in that role
<ajmitch> my old HP laptop already does that
<ajmitch> just not with the screen removed
<olly> screen backlight's dead, keyboard's iffy, and I had to resolder the power adapter cable
<olly> amazinly, the battery is still useful, despite being on charge continuously
<ajmitch> the zareason's battery is still holding 2-3 hours of charge after 4+ years
#ubuntu-nz 2018-03-07
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2018-03-08
<atamira> morning. such a beautiful day today
#ubuntu-nz 2019-03-05
<ibeardslee> morning all
<ibeardslee> hey, does anyone want to pick up the mantle of the cool one that the ubuntu-nz community stuff?
